# Could I get my card for these conditions?



## Hopefulpatient (Feb 21, 2014)

I was diagnosed with a urinary tract stricture about 8 months ago and along with that came some serious health anxiety. Can't even go to the bathroom sometimes without a panic attack. I had to have a catheter for a week to dilate my urinary tract. It helped at first but symptoms slowly coming back. Especially at night. I can't get a full nights sleep without having to go every couple of hours. Also the anxiety caused by this the doctor prescribed me Xanax which I hate to take and causes me to become a zombie of myself. I didn't have very good insurance so I couldn't see my primary to much but I did see him and a specialist for the stricture and I'm currently seeing a psychologist for the anxiety issues. The Xanax didn't help unless I took to much which was actually what the dosage they prescribed was, guess my body just has no tolerance for it. I would like to go back to my primary to get more documentation but just can't afford it. The only thing that has helped me positively with my anxiety and being able to sleep is marijuana. And also at night when I use marijuana it helps my muscles relax and enables me to urinate better. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if anyone can recommend a place to get my recommendation that would understand this please let me know. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

in terms of anxiety which i suffer from xnanx is there as a quick release works in 30 mins
if you want to take pharmaceuticals you need pills that take 3-4 weeks to get into the system something usually they prescribe for that is effexor.

now the problem with anxiety is it isnt 1 thing thats going to "cure" you , what works for some doesnt work for others.
here is how i beat my anxiety
Cognitive behavioral therapy
marijuanna
healthy eating
cut out junk food, alcohol (most of it) , and anything high in sugar or caffine.

exercise once youre better.

you need to eat proper foods, what you fuel your body with really helps in terms of anxiety, all the processed bullshit we eat today does absolutely nothing but aggravate anxiety problems.
once you eat whole foods, you will feel better.
cut down to like 1 cup of coffee a day, cut your sugar NO POP. 12 tablespoons of sugar isnt good for anyone especially with anxiety.

see a psychiatrist, Cognitive behavioral therapy is really the only thing that helps tremendously without having to take pills.

*depending** on* where you live, you may get declined i was declined some doctors are very strict on how they prescribe marijuana to people with chemical imbalances in the brain. marijuana can be absolutely wonderfully, i do not disagree with that but when you get into giving it to people with problems in their brain which is why anxiety happens it can go bad or good, it can make your anxiety worse or it can make it better, it doesnt depend on strain even though the correct one can help, but sometimes its just the individual
our bodies are all the same but each person has differences in them that make triggers and ticks for things like anxiety.

In terms of muscle relaxant, youre going to want to try Reiki, and yoga, as these align your body, and will help your muscles.
youre tense ebcause youre anxious, really while things can help you with anxiety is only you who can truly help yourself, there is no quick sure way to fight it, youre in for a long battle with your brain.
It's taken me about 10 years now to be able to go to the fucking grocery store and stand in line without panicking to the point of no return 

As for urination youre going to want to drink 8-10 glasses of water a day or more. if youre not drinking fluids its going to be harder, chances are you get dry mouth when youre high and you drink more water which is why youre urinating better.

tea would also be helpful


----------



## dbkick (Feb 21, 2014)

The problem with the drug effexor(which my former voodoo doc tried to push on me) is take half a tab and 20 minutes later can't function.
A tolerance has to be built up then I guess it doesn't matter that it has the same chemical structure as the rave party drug mdma and meth.
I'd much rather have a benzo addiction than wtf ever that effexor trash is.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

dbkick said:


> The problem with the drug effexor(which my former voodoo doc tried to push on me) is take half a tab and 20 minutes later can't function.
> A tolerance has to be built up then I guess it doesn't matter that it has the same chemical structure as the rave party drug mdma and meth.
> I'd much rather have a benzo addiction than wtf ever that effexor trash is.


with effexor? my mom takes it her anxiety is terra-bad . but yeah i dont do pharmaceuticals, im in school to be a certified holistic nutritionist i was just giving options


----------



## dbkick (Feb 21, 2014)

With the effexor the nurse told me to stick with it no matter what, things would ease up in a couple weeks....a couple weeks not being able to function when I take this drug? no thanks.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2014)

dbkick said:


> With the effexor the nurse told me to stick with it no matter what, things would ease up in a couple weeks....a couple weeks not being able to function when I take this drug? no thanks.


oh i know like i said just giving options i used effexor as its the only one i know off hand like i said 
<---Certified Holistic Nutritionist and soon to be a Practitioner , i dont agree with pharmas


----------



## dbkick (Feb 21, 2014)

me I chew a xan. OP good luck. Dunno where you're trying to become a patient but some places are easier than others I hear.
If I had a cheap source of xans I'd use them medicinally as much as possible. Tolerance does become a bitch.


----------



## TryN (Feb 21, 2014)

Hopefulpatient said:


> I was diagnosed with a urinary tract stricture about 8 months ago and along with that came some serious health anxiety. Can't even go to the bathroom sometimes without a panic attack. I had to have a catheter for a week to dilate my urinary tract. It helped at first but symptoms slowly coming back. Especially at night. I can't get a full nights sleep without having to go every couple of hours. Also the anxiety caused by this the doctor prescribed me Xanax which I hate to take and causes me to become a zombie of myself. I didn't have very good insurance so I couldn't see my primary to much but I did see him and a specialist for the stricture and I'm currently seeing a psychologist for the anxiety issues. The Xanax didn't help unless I took to much which was actually what the dosage they prescribed was, guess my body just has no tolerance for it. I would like to go back to my primary to get more documentation but just can't afford it. The only thing that has helped me positively with my anxiety and being able to sleep is marijuana. And also at night when I use marijuana it helps my muscles relax and enables me to urinate better. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if anyone can recommend a place to get my recommendation that would understand this please let me know. Thanks for any help.


Depending on what state you live in, some states accept Dr's signing off on your MMC in neighboring states. RI allows Dr's from CT and MA to also sign off on the form. So depending where you live, there are some options. Regardless, you'll definitely need to find the "right" Dr. Not sure if this helps you but good luck. Just make sure that if you can do that, that they list everything correctly on the form. In RI, people have had to go back to have Dr and have them refill out the application.


----------



## charface (Feb 21, 2014)

Washington anxiety is a no go.
But should you develope spasms in your back that other options do not really
alleviate your good.


----------



## Hopefulpatient (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have changed my eating habits I try to only eat clean foods. I see a psychiatrist that is teaching me breathing and mediation practices to help. I also exercise regularly. But ate night especially the symptoms of the stricture and anxiety are the worst. I haven't had a full nights sleep unless I use marijuana and the breathing exercises. So I guess my question is does anyone k ow of a doctor in mass that would understand these conditions and be willing to help?


----------



## Olears (Feb 25, 2014)

Hopefulpatient said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have changed my eating habits I try to only eat clean foods. I see a psychiatrist that is teaching me breathing and mediation practices to help. I also exercise regularly. But ate night especially the symptoms of the stricture and anxiety are the worst. I haven't had a full nights sleep unless I use marijuana and the breathing exercises. So I guess my question is does anyone k ow of a doctor in mass that would understand these conditions and be willing to help?


Tell the doctor to suck your dick and grow your own. If you know what works for you then do it. Why do you need a guy in a white coat to tell you its,ok?


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2014)

Hopefulpatient said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have changed my eating habits I try to only eat clean foods. I see a psychiatrist that is teaching me breathing and mediation practices to help. I also exercise regularly. But ate night especially the symptoms of the stricture and anxiety are the worst. I haven't had a full nights sleep unless I use marijuana and the breathing exercises. So I guess my question is does anyone k ow of a doctor in mass that would understand these conditions and be willing to help?


youd be surprised what people think is `clean eating`and its not even close to it lol


----------



## TryN (Feb 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> youd be surprised what people think is `clean eating`and its not even close to it lol


So true! Lol


----------



## straingrades (Sep 20, 2014)

There is certainly a lot of confusion regarding this topic but most states have specific requirements on what they will approve which are clearly listed on the state's official MMJ website. Now there are doctors that will give recommendations and depending on the state you are in you will either need medical records or a recent visit from a doctor that refers you to the one who recommends it.

Sounds a bit confusing but really it just means they may add an extra step.

Typically the people in this network are connected and they will refer you to the right people. Meaning if you go to a place to get your recommendation but you don't have records or a recent doctor's visit they will send you to to the right person pending their approval. You just go to the required visit.

Now this system is set up to approve you but I don't think they can guarantee approval. However, most people in these businesses know how to get you approved. They will submit the application to the state in such a way that it's almost guaranteed. This isn't to say you should game the system but you shouldn't worry too much about whether they are going to approve you or not.

Also in some states you get your recommendation instantly from the referring doctor and in others you have to wait for the state to approve you. Again check your state's website for that information.


----------



## freddyc (Sep 25, 2014)

Regarding what we eat, here's some 'food for thought'......pun intended

http://www.ucsf.edu/news/2014/08/116526/do-gut-bacteria-rule-our-minds

I was prescribed MMJ to offset the damage done by taking the 'family' of drugs that is being discussed. (SSRI's) There are a number of studies that suggest that ssri's are no more effective than placebos. As for the 'chemical imbalance' theory in the brain, which is another fallacy, that most docs inevitably grasp for, could it possibly related to our diets......?. I go by the adage, If I can't readily pronounce the ingredient, doubtless my body will do any better benefiting from it...


----------



## ILM (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey hopeful how'd you make out?
Hope ery thing worked out for Ya


----------

